# Carp ??



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone carping yet ? I normally wait until post- spawn to fish but have picked up a few in local creeks.
I took a trip to a local lake this past W/E and saw many fish jumping but no spawning activity.
I may try this W/E if the water isn't too dirty. I've seen a few reports of cicadas hatching but I've seen none myself, most of the hatch will probably be far east of my location.
A few mulberry trees in my area are already starting to turn red and most look loaded with fruit but it will be a few weeks before fruit begins to drop and cotton wood seeds are beginning to fly, but as usual, I've seen zero fish feeding on it. 
Good luck and Good Fishing.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I have seen far less then normal spawning this year. I hope to get in to them soon for the post spawn though. Anyone have any good mulberry or cottonwood flies to recommend?


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm all over the Carp in our lake. They are everywhere and very active. 7 weight rod with various patterns. 
I wanna hit the lake this evening, but I have to take this little man to puppy class....


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

caught a nice faux gold carp out of Vermilion the other day on a white zonker.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Made it out a.m. Sat in a fairly small creek. Most fish were in spawn mode but I found a few feeders. The spawning fish that were splashing around in the shallows seemed to make it a little easier to approach the feeding fish. Water color was perfect, a slight stain but visibility was good.






















All caughtl on a soft hackle crawfish. Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW, Carp on a fly rod...that has to be a blast!!


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok y'all........how the heck do you guys catch them???? I just got back from Rocky river trying to catch them with my new carp flies I ordered and they did not want any of it. I tried woolly buggers, "carp crack," soft hackle crayfish, nymphs....all put right in front of their noses while rooting around and they were either not interested or scared of it. On a side note I got some awesome smallmouth topwater action when I gave up on the carp!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

How clear was the water ?? 
Normally if I can get a fly in front of a Feeding fish I get few rejections, exceptions would be gin clear water and bright sun. I have heard that fish can be selective when locked in on a particular food source ( not my experience). Try to figure out exactly what they're eating. Other than that, I would go down in tippet size? or try a smaller fly.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

The river was low and clear. Yes maybe a smaller fly...I was using a size 8 fly and 6# tippet most of the day


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

fishfray said:


> Anyone have any good mulberry or cottonwood flies to recommend?


Most are tied with foam but I like deer hair dyed purple. I'm using some extra deer hair "trout pellets" I purchased for stocker trout. I dyed them purple and added a stem of of green rubber. I like a mulberry imitation to make a splash but sink very slow 
Starting to ripen in my area- S/W Ohio


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Fish in my area are really feeding heavily, even mid day if they can find a shady bank. A craw pattern has been the most effective but streams I'm Fishing are loaded with crawfish so that's no big surprise. Anyone else carping ?
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Took advantage of the cicadas a few weeks ago. Here's my wife with some nice dry fly carp.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

That's awesome ! 
No cicadas in my area--- unfortunately.
Should be a hatch near me in a couple years. They sure are a blast on top !
Most fun I've ever had was Fishing the cicada hatch
Congratulations and Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Nothing special, just the first carp on a fly I've got in awhile, size 8 black/purple wooly bugger in muddy water.


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

Went out this morning with my brother to explore a section of stream not far from my parents' house (in Sandusky for my sister's wedding). Plenty of actively feeding fish but getting to them without spooking proved difficult. Here's the only one brought to hand along with plenty of hungry creek chubs.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow ! Nice one. Any idea on that fishes length ? What fly ?
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Im guessing low 30's. My best there that I measured was 34". I'm thinking this one was in the 31-33" range. Caught on this fly:


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I just really got into carp this year. Has been feast or famine for me. They are either really aggressive or want nothing to do with mean. All of my fish except on have come on cray patterns. Really like mctage's mmf although it does foul a bit. Slow walking and be really sneaky is definitely clutch.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Meant to add a few more pics. Bad at posting from phone. The mirror came at night on a worm fly from a flooded reservoir. Carp were chewing heavy under the lights but only connected with this one.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Those are some piggies! I know stealth is huge when you're on foot, but you'd be truly shocked at how close I get to fish in my kayak on the lake flats. I rarely hook a fish with more than 15-20' of fly line out.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

OnTheFly said:


> View attachment 215693
> Slow walking and be really sneaky is definitely clutch.


Nice bunch of fish !
Absolutely the most important aspect of carp fishing for me is stealth. I normally wear a camouflage shirt and stay in the shade as much as possible.
The low clear conditions in the small streams I'm Fishing has the fish on high alert 








I'm Fishing flies size 10 or even size 12 mid day. Several times on my last few trips shadows from over-head birds
Has spooked fish I was stalking.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks guys. That flats fishing sounds fun. The last pic on my last post is from lake Michigan. Go up every year for smallmouth and this year decided to try for some carp and got a few. They seemed pretty spooky but I was mainly in a boat that I am sure was pretty loud. I genrally toss around size 4 flies but think I might have to downsize for some pond carp I have found. Have no idea what they are eating. Made it after after some creek vacuums last night and my hot legged MMF did all the damage. Got three before a torrential storm rolled in. Two 14s and a 12.


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

OnTheFly said:


> Thanks guys. That flats fishing sounds fun. The last pic on my last post is from lake Michigan. Go up every year for smallmouth and this year decided to try for some carp and got a few. They seemed pretty spooky but I was mainly in a boat that I am sure was pretty loud. I genrally toss around size 4 flies but think I might have to downsize for some pond carp I have found. Have no idea what they are eating. Made it after after some creek vacuums last night and my hot legged MMF did all the damage. Got three before a torrential storm rolled in. Two 14s and a 12.
> View attachment 215762
> View attachment 215763



What size rod are you guys using for these bruisers?


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Bow-man said:


> What size rod are you guys using for these bruisers?


I am chucking a 7wt. I feel comfortable with that and would be ready for a much larger fish. I know people who throw a 3 or 4 for them too.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

OnTheFly said:


> I am chucking a 7wt. I feel comfortable with that and would be ready for a much larger fish. I know people who throw a 3 or 4 for them too.


I landed a 24" carp last fall on my 1wt. I wasn't out targeting them that day, but saw some feeding and thought what the heck? If I am expecting smaller fish, I will use a 3wt or 5wt. Where I caught the fish I posted in this thread, I almost never catch fish under 28-29", and I always take a 7wt there.


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

TheCream said:


> I landed a 24" carp last fall on my 1wt. I wasn't out targeting them that day, but saw some feeding and thought what the heck? If I am expecting smaller fish, I will use a 3wt or 5wt. Where I caught the fish I posted in this thread, I almost never catch fish under 28-29", and I always take a 7wt there.



Okay, maybe I ask the wrong question. What about tippet size? Seems that this size fish would take off and just keep going?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I normally fish a 4 or 6 wt rod, but for me tippet size varies depending on water clarity and how many snags are present. I fish 4lb in smatller creeks and up to 10 lb in some waters.(I tend to fish smaller rivers with smaller average size fish) In larger rivers and lakes with lots of trash you may have to go higher.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll use the heaviest I can get away with on carp. In clean, clear water I usually use 3X or 4X tippet, especially if the fish aren't on the bigger size. In dirtier water on the mud flats, I'm usually using 0X or 1X.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

yeah i chuck 8lb in clearer water normally up to 12-15lb in a bit dirtier water


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

The current low clear conditions in my area is keeping the fish a little "Spooky" but providing lots of fun.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I had a chance to fish two evenings this week but found the fishing very poor. The fish were hanging out tight to cover and almost zero fish in a feeding mode. I'm guessing the high water temps and low 02 have the fish stressed slightly.
Tried the same creek A.M. and found many fish out in the shallows feeding and very active. I'll probably fish mornings until cooler weather or at least until we receive some much needed precipitation.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Deep water bubbler. Might have been the deepest carp I have ever hooked and gave me a great sleigh ride in the kayak.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

TheCream said:


> Deep water bubbler. Might have been the deepest carp I have ever hooked and gave me a great sleigh ride in the kayak.


What are your tips for deep water carp when you cannot see them?? I have only caught two carp in my life where i could not see the actual fish. Strike indicator?? I have a spot on a river where some old quarries come in and there are big carp bubbling but have not figured it out yet.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

OnTheFly said:


> What are your tips for deep water carp when you cannot see them?? I have only caught two carp in my life where i could not see the actual fish. Strike indicator?? I have a spot on a river where some old quarries come in and there are big carp bubbling but have not figured it out yet.


Luck. You're taking a chance on any carp you can't see. I try to drop the fly right on the bubbles to get the fly right on the fish's dinner plate. The problem, you don't know the fish's position. If you drop the fly on its back, it is spooked. I use a fly that gets down a little quicker and always use an indicator. Any movement on the indicator, set.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Caught this morning. Didn't even know he was there until he hooked up. I had just caught a rockbass in the same spot.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

